# What does this typical score????



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Check out this buck! What is your guess on what this typical buck scores!!??? Low fence


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

He doesnt look finished growing in the pic so hard to tell hiw he finished but i would say 145


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

sparrish8 said:


> He doesnt look finished growing in the pic so hard to tell hiw he finished but i would say 145


X2 pretty close.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

i hope 145 is a joke answer. that will end up a great buck when finished growing. going to be way bigger than 145.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That camera is at a tough angle to score off of. Nice buck!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks like he has a decent base, but his "up" is really weak.... But he makes up for it with his "sideways".


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

165-170"


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

North of 60 for sure


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*Score*



Cynoscion said:


> North of 60 for sure


That buck is all over 170+. Good beam length, great brows and tine length.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yep. I hate coming in behind someone and saying the same but 170 hit me as soon as I turned the phone sideways. Very nice buck.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Depends on his G4 on the right (left in the pic) side and how it finishes, but the deer should be mid 160's-low 170's, depending on mass after he gets out of velvet.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I would love to have yall score my deer for me.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

These response's are funny. You got one guy calling others out for their guesses. It is after all just their opinion. You got another so confident that he knows more that anyone else and yet another who is certain from that pic the buck is over 170'' And now here is mine, there is *NO WAY* that buck scores 170''  2funny

Great looking buck, show us some more pics when those antlers are cleaned off.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

R R 

So true thanks for bringing things back to reality.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

As stated earlier it's hard to tell from that pic but if I had to guess i'd say right around 150


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I knew better than to try guessing this one, pic just leaves alot to be desired.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> That camera is at a tough angle to score off of. Nice buck!


X2


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

Rack Ranch said:


> These response's are funny. You got one guy calling others out for their guesses. It is after all just their opinion. You got another so confident that he knows more that anyone else and yet another who is certain from that pic the buck is over 170'' And now here is mine, there is *NO WAY* that buck scores 170''  2funny
> 
> Great looking buck, show us some more pics when those antlers are cleaned off.


if that buck finishes out at 145" ill be shocked but I've been wrong before. just seems like anytime someone on this site asks for an age/score everyone says 145" and 4.5 years old. they all can't be that


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yes sir, that is part of what makes it so much fun. Another funny part is we only get to see the actual score on a very small %. 2coolers can't hunt worth a poo..


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> Yes sir, that is part of what makes it so much fun. Another funny part is we only get to see the actual score on a very small %. 2coolers can't hunt worth a poo..


Hey!! I resembÅ‚e that remark. That and I seriously don't have anything better than 115" deer on my turd place that I've laid my eyes on. Now my wife has seen a couple of 170" deer on it as far as she knows. I've yet to see those. Lol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Webb buzz

yes sir I bet there are way more 140 class 10's out there than we realize. Somehow they end up as 160 or 170. LOL


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

It was hard to tell in the pic but part of the reason i said 145 is his neck look skinny like a hill country deer, if it was a Kansas deer with that rack I could see 170 but im just not seeing it.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll take a poke and say 160-163.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I like how everybody guesses and doesn't take the time to do simple math!

6" brows=12
8" g2's= 16
11" g3's= 22
8" total of g4's (probably shorted him here)
34" of mass (probably shorted him here)
23" wide
25" beams= 50


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, i'm guilty, when i "score" these deer on here, i'm not taking the time to put it on paper, usually i can get within 10 just by doing a quick glance. But with a pic just showing the head in full velvet, i ain't touching it!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Cynoscion

I need a tape like you have. LOL But as mentioned above its a guess from all of us. Most everything you see I see about 1/2 of your estimate. After it gets finished growing I dont have a clue.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Not trying to be an *** but it's not a guess. It's simple math.

Charlie, I do this for a living and am expected to come within 5" EVERY time. If you use known measurements to evaluate the deer it becomes just a matter of addition. 

I can see the deer's ear, therefore I have a perfect measuring stick to gauge tine length. I've measured thousands of south Texas whitetails (literally) so I know south Texas averages for beam length and mass. If you use what you know, it's not hard at all.

Look at the east Texas buck score thread that's been active the last few days. A lot of guys are saying that's a 140" deer and this one is too? It's pretty obvious that this deer has a really nice frame.

I'm with some others on this thread, I believe most folks will always say 4.5 and 140 without even trying to see otherwise.

Anyway, heck of a deer Grayson. If he's not north of 60, I'll buy you breakfast!


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Solid mid 60's deer

Wait til Brett posts his score then everyone will follow suit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Cynoscion said:


> Not trying to be an *** but it's not a guess. It's simple math.
> 
> Charlie, I do this for a living and am expected to come within 5" EVERY time. If you use known measurements to evaluate the deer it becomes just a matter of addition.
> 
> ...


I will throw mine in....You will be with in 5".....he will go 155 or so.....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK gotta get yall to score this one. Not trying to take away from the original post. Just curious. Cynocyrsim I know you know what you are doing but just dont see it in that deer. I have been wrong before.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

141


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> OK gotta get yall to score this one. Not trying to take away from the original post. Just curious. Cynocyrsim I know you know what you are doing but just dont see it in that deer. I have been wrong before.


I'd say this dude is right about 155 to 158


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

CHARLIE said:


> OK gotta get yall to score this one. Not trying to take away from the original post. Just curious. Cynocyrsim I know you know what you are doing but just dont see it in that deer. I have been wrong before.


162


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

PortAtrout and Webb09

Yall both close. Good job.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

You kinda let the cat outta the bag but I had 156


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

8-count

you in the ball park too !! Yall think that the 1st deer posted is 10 to 15 points higher than the last one ?


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

No sir.....i guestimated the deer earlier to be right around 150


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> 8-count
> 
> you in the ball park too !! Yall think that the 1st deer posted is 10 to 15 points higher than the last one ?


Most definitely.

You're missing it all in the frame.

Edit: I'm going off the way he looks via the photo, but there is significant tine length distortion going on because of the angle of the cell phone pic to the computer screen.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Give it up already. These age and score threads always end up like this. I'm right, no! I'm right. No he's right. Jeeez.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> 8-count
> 
> you in the ball park too !! Yall think that the 1st deer posted is 10 to 15 points higher than the last one ?


I would think the Deer that was originally posted is at least 10" larger than the 10 that you posted.


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

Great low fence deer


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> OK gotta get yall to score this one. Not trying to take away from the original post. Just curious. Cynocyrsim I know you know what you are doing but just dont see it in that deer. I have been wrong before.


155-160"

22" beams
32" mass
13" of brows
13" of 2's
19" of 3's
13" of 4's
22" wide

To critique your deer, he lacks beam length and mass which are 2 of the biggest numbers that add into score. Tine length being number 1. As Encinal pointed out, the ops deer just has a big frame (mass, beams, tines and width).

I really wanted to say 4.5 and 140"!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Are we getting confused because ops deer is in velvet ? Anyway thanks for all the input guys. I guess I just caint read the picture correctly. To me my deer has longer tines, beams, and width with little less mass and it scores an even 160.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I forgot to add to my 141" guess that he's also 4.5 yo.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

sotexhookset

I think you are the closest !! Good job I agree.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. Serious side, very good lookin mount there Charlie.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

sotexhookset

Thanks my best so far. Native genetics. But things are looking up at the lease.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I think you will top it this year Charlie. Our county has had a great growing season. Most quail I have seen in years. Even a nice population of blues. They had almost disappeared.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

RR

I agree seeing some nice deer and man oh man quail everywhere both bob's and blue's. Young and old. Hoping they all hang on.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

The quail at our place are everywhere.......most I've ever seen on the ranch.


----------

